# Motten in der Bindekiste



## Eisenkneter (27. Dezember 2014)

es schneit, es hat Hochwasser, die Weihnachtsgäste sind weg, Fliegenbindezeit. Seit letztem Winter erstmals wieder die Bindekiste aus dem Keller geholt.

Schock: alles voll ekliger schwarzer Krümel und Mottenlarven, teilweise noch lebend. Die Bälge bis auf die Federkiele runtergefressen, die Rehdecke sieht aus wie nach Schrotbeschuss, vom Hasenohr nur noch löchrige Haut über, ebenso vom Bucktail. 
Und dann: eine leere Tüte. Was war das? NEINNNNNN!
5 Gramm handverlesene CDC Feder. 5 Gramm! Das ist ein Vermögen, das ist teurer als Kokain. Ein ganze Tüte komplett weg, sogar die dünnen Kiele:c

Jetz ist Krieg. Erst mit dem Bunsenbrenner alle Kisten ausgebrannt und die Reste vernichtet. Jetzt Mottenkugeln. Nicht der Ökokram aus D, nein, die guten aus Frankreich.

Ich könnt heulen. 
4 Metzbälge zum Teufel, die CDCs, die haben sich sogar durch die Tüten gefressen um ans Dubbing ranzukommen.
30 Zonkerstreifen in allen Farben, nur noch Fussel


----------



## Eisenkneter (27. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Motten in der Bindekiste*

und weiter mit dem Horrorkabinett.
DAs war mal ein Woodcock Flügel


----------



## *Martin (27. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Motten in der Bindekiste*

Vor dem Mottenpack ist man nie sicher. Trost spenden bringt ja auch nix zurück. Um die CDC und die Bälge würde ich heulen. Komm, Kopf hoch und neu starten. Gerade jetzt wo der Winter (zumindest bei uns) Einzug hält. Aufgeben ist ja auch keine Option.

lg, martin


----------



## Eisenkneter (27. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Motten in der Bindekiste*

und weiter geht die SCh...

Ich hab ne Zigarrenkiste, in der die Schätze aufbewahrt werden:
meine ersten Selbstgebundenen, der Streamer der den ersten Hecht fing, die Nymphe die die kapitale Bafo lockte, und viele nach Muster gebundene Klassiker. Alles aufgefressen. Nur noch Krümel und Haken da. Jetzt könnt ich echt heulen,


----------



## Steff-Peff (27. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Motten in der Bindekiste*

Hilft alles nix #c

Neues Material holen und Ersatz binden #6

Verstehe deinen Frust aber schon, ist klar sehr ärgerlich.
Habe mit auch schon überlegt, meine Bälge in Vakuum zu ziehen, wenn ich weiß, dass ich längere Zeit nicht binde.

Mach´s Beste draus !

Gruß
Steff-Peff


----------



## NaabMäx (27. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Motten in der Bindekiste*

Hi,

hat jemand Erfahrung wie Fische auf den Geruch von Mottenkugeln ragieren?


mfg
NM


----------



## Maifliege (27. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Motten in der Bindekiste*

Mist!
Nach ebenfalls vollständigem Ausfall meines Bindematerials nach Mottenbefall vor vielen Jahren hab ich in ALLEN Kisten und Tüten Mottenpapier mit eingelagert. Seitdem keine Probleme mehr.
TL
Matthias


----------



## Eisenkneter (28. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Motten in der Bindekiste*

tja, jetzt riechts in meinem Keller auch nach Lavendel...
leider zu spät.
Gestern abend hab ich ein paar traurige Goldköpfe gebunden. Aus Synthetikdubbing ohne Hechelkranz und Schwänzchen.

Muss ich positiv sehen: jetzt bin ich nach 20 Jahren von all den Anfängerfehlern befreit, die ich damals gekauft und nur seltenst benutzt habe: Hennebälge in allen Farben, Blueshille oder wie der schei.s heisst für Hechtfliegen, der sich aber vollsaugt wie ein Badetuch, synthetische Köcherfliegenflügel, Lammfelldubbing, Hasenmasken, usw

Jetzt ist wieder Platz in der Bindekiste.
Der große Dubbingdispenser blieb zum Glück verschont, Schnappdeckel sei dank.


----------



## Rumpi87 (28. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Motten in der Bindekiste*

Hi! Kann mir als Neuling mal bitte jemand erklären was CDC's sind und warum die so teuer sind?


----------



## Locke4865 (28. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Motten in der Bindekiste*

*C*ul *d*e *C*anard = Entenbürzelfedern


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Motten in der Bindekiste*

Mein Beileid - so was ist echt einfach nur Sche...........................................

Aber nicht mal Tierschützer haben was dagegen, wenn man Motten bekämpft - also ran!!


----------



## Rumpi87 (28. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Motten in der Bindekiste*



Locke4865 schrieb:


> *C*ul *d*e *C*anard = Entenbürzelfedern


Danke


----------



## Eisenkneter (29. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Motten in der Bindekiste*

diese entenarschfedern ( Cul de canard) wiegen quasi nix. daher sind 5g ne echte Plastiktüte voll. Reichen für ein Fliegenfischerleben. Wenn man sie nicht von Motten fressen lässt.
erfordern aber einen ganz anderen Bindestil, da die Hecheln nicht steif sind wie bei Hahnenhechels. 
CDC ist recht beliebt weil die Dinger richtig gut schwimmen. blos nicht fetten, sonst verklebt alles und die fliege ist hin.

einfach man bildern googlen, sagt mehr als 1000 worte.


----------



## dreampike (30. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Motten in der Bindekiste*

@ Mordskerl: "blos nicht fetten, sonst verklebt alles und die fliege ist hin."
Ist zwar off-topic, aber da muss ich Dir widersprechen. Das mit dem "ja nicht fetten" liest man immer wieder, stimmt aber nicht. Ich habe da genau gegenteilige Erfahrungen. Anfangs schwimmt eine CDC-Trockenfliege auch ohne Fett, keine Frage. Wenn man sie aber einholt oder zum Rückwurf ansetzt, zieht man sie oft unter Wasser, nach einigen Wiederholungen ist sie nass und säuft ab. Oder man hat einen Fisch gefangen, die Fliege mit Tempotaschentuch, Amadou oder FäSilicatpulver getrocknet, dann geht sie auch schnell wieder unter. In diesen Fällen wirkt ein vorsichtiges Einfetten mit einem guten Fett Wunder. Ein wenig Fett zwischen den Fingern verreiben und damit die CDC-Fliege nicht im Fett ertränken, sondern damit so benetzen, dass die Fiber-Struktur erhalten bleibt, dann schwimmt sie wieder wie ein Korken!
Ansonsten hatte ich vor vielen Jahren auch so eine Motten-Invasion in meinem Fliegenkeller, was nicht luftdicht verpackt war, das wurde ratzeputz weggefressen. Sogar das Floss (=Seide) war von den Spulen verschwunden. Seither immer Zedernholz und mit Zedernholzöl getränkte Papiereinlagen, das hat mich bisher vor Schaden bewahrt. Trotzdem passe ich auf wie ein Luchs, wenn irgendetwas herumflattert, das wird genauestens inspiziert. Wenn es sich um eine Motte handeln sollte, würde ich mein ganzes Bindematerial für 24h in die Tiefkühltruhe packen, das sollte den Maden und Motteneiern den Garaus machen!
Wolfgang aus Ismaning


----------



## Eisenkneter (30. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Motten in der Bindekiste*

ich hatte mir auch schon ueberlegt zumindest die teuren Bälge in die Tiefkühltuhe zu packen und nur zum Binden aufzutauen. Hat jemand Erfahrung? Oder ruiniert das die Hecheln ebenfalls?


----------



## dreampike (30. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Motten in der Bindekiste*

... bei Deiner Bindefrequenz wahrscheinlich die sicherste Lösung!


----------



## Eisenkneter (31. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Motten in der Bindekiste*

Ich bin in der TAt nur ein Winterbinder.
Ich fische fast nur noch Nymphen in Gr 10 oder 8 oder Streamer. 
Mit Hell, dunkel und Schock komme ich durch die ganze Saison. 
Von naturalistischen Mustern halte ich nix. Schöne Spielerei für den ders mag.
Die 20 Nymphen die ich am Grund abreisse binde ich im Winter nach. Hechtfliegen hab ich quasi Null Verluste, nur wenn sie zu sehr zerkaut sind.
Trocken fisch ich kaum noch, zu viele Kleindöbel und Hasel. Daher konnte meine CDC Tüte auch so alt werden.

Ich denke meine Bindekiste der Zukunft wird viel kleiner und dicht abschließend. Mit Mottenkugeln.


----------



## NaabMäx (6. Januar 2015)

*AW: Motten in der Bindekiste*

Hi Leute,
Binde seit geraumer Zeit. Anfänglich hatten die sog. Fliegen eher wenig mit Imitaten zu tun- eher Phantasiegebilde oder was halt bei der anfänglichen Grobmotorik so rauskam. Fingen / Fangen aber trotzdem nicht schlechter als die glaubwürdigeren oder gekauften.
Natürlich nimmt die Kunst jetzt zu. Frag mich aber, ob es ausser dem Spaßfaktor besser zu werden, es tatsächlich mehr bringt.
Der Glaube versetzt anscheinend doch Berge.
Wie ist das bei euch?
mfg
NM


----------



## NaabMäx (6. Januar 2015)

*AW: Motten in der Bindekiste*



Mordskerl schrieb:


> ich hatte mir auch schon ueberlegt zumindest die teuren Bälge in die Tiefkühltuhe zu packen und nur zum Binden aufzutauen. Hat jemand Erfahrung? Oder ruiniert das die Hecheln ebenfalls?



Jow, einfrieren geht.
Habe ein Teil Rehdecke, Wildenten usw. bis ich wieder was brauche auch eingefrohren.
Hab aber auch eine Kiste mit Zeug. Die Motten leisteten bis gestern das Ihrige darin. Jetzt treibe ich denen das aus. 
Ist aber bei mir nicht so schlimm, da ich mir von den Jägern holen kann, was ich brauche und von so ausgefallenes Zeug halte ich nicht viel halte. Forellen und Äschen und Co. beisen auch auf das was sich schnell besorgen läßt. Hab auch schon Nümpfen aus Strickwolle gebunden -und ob die Luader drauf bissn hom. 

mfg
NM


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (6. Januar 2015)

*AW: Motten in der Bindekiste*



NaabMäx schrieb:


> Jow, einfrieren geht.
> Habe ein Teil Rehdecke, Wildenten usw. bis ich wieder was brauche auch eingefrohren.
> Hab aber auch eine Kiste mit Zeug. Die Motten leisteten bis gestern das Ihrige darin. Jetzt treibe ich denen das aus.
> Ist aber bei mir nicht so schlimm, da ich mir von den Jägern holen kann, was ich brauche und von so ausgefallenes Zeug halte ich nicht viel halte. Forellen und Äschen und Co. beisen auch auf das was sich schnell besorgen läßt. *Hab auch schon Nümpfen aus Strickwolle gebunden *-und ob die Luader drauf bissn hom.
> ...



häng doch gleich nen ganzen handschuh dran,dann fängst auch mal ne größere


----------



## Sea-Trout (6. Januar 2015)

*AW: Motten in der Bindekiste*

Hi,

das tut mir leid für dich üble Geschichte.Hätte ja nicht gedacht das diese Viecher so aggressive sind|bigeyes.Meint ihr in dem Material warn vorher schon Eier oder sind die Motten gezielt in die Boxen gekrabbelt?


----------



## Steff-Peff (6. Januar 2015)

*AW: Motten in der Bindekiste*

Das Material, das Du im Fachhandel kaufst, ist "sauber". 
Von daher wurde das Material erst während des Gebrauches befallen. 
Ein Problem können auch Materialien von Jägern, gefundene Federn etc. sein, die nicht entsprechend behandelt wurden. Da gab es auch schon für so manchen Binder eine böse Überraschung, wenn auf einmal das komplette Material verseucht war und evtl. ganz entsorgt werden musste. Wenn da dann ein paar namhafte Bälge dabei sind ... #q

Gruß
Steff-Peff


----------



## NaabMäx (7. Januar 2015)

*AW: Motten in der Bindekiste*

Hi Dorsschwilli,
Mach ich glatt. Aufgepepter Wollhandschuh könnte ein toller Neunaugenzopf werden.
Eftl. auch fängig auf Dorsch. Wennst die Glitzerhandschuhedinger meiner Frau nimst und mit Leuchtperlen aufrüstest, bestimmt. 
Wenns nicht klappt, kannst immer noch Eiswürfel reinpacken. 

Gehen wirs an
NM


----------



## Speedy585 (17. Januar 2015)

*AW: Motten in der Bindekiste*

In jede Tüte ein Stück Zedernholz und ihr habt Ruhe:m


----------



## Gardenfly (19. Januar 2015)

*AW: Motten in der Bindekiste*

ich habe die kleinen Fresser in meinen Reseve Streamerboxen entdeckt,Mist alles weg.


----------



## NaabMäx (19. Januar 2015)

*AW: Motten in der Bindekiste*



Speedy585 schrieb:


> In jede Tüte ein Stück Zedernholz und ihr habt Ruhe:m



Hi,
Soweit ich weis wachsen Zedern z.B. in so Ländern wie Syrien.
Dort herscht zurzeit eine "Bomben Stimmung", wenn einer hinfährt, so könnt er mir ein Zweigel mit einsammeln.

mfg
NM


----------



## Speedy585 (20. Januar 2015)

*AW: Motten in der Bindekiste*

Zedernholz bekommst in jeden gut sortierten Bastelgeschäft.
 Meist in Kugelform


----------



## florianparske (21. Januar 2015)

*AW: Motten in der Bindekiste*

Ich hatte mal in nem Goldfasan-Balg Milben drin.

Die habe ich durch 24h Tiefkühler außer Gefecht gesetzt.
Seit dem zum Glück keine Krabbler mehr drin gehabt.

Muss dazu sagen, dass mein Schränkchen mit Bindematerial aber auch im Wohnzimmer steht.


----------



## ValiAngie (18. Februar 2015)

*AW: Motten in der Bindekiste*

Das Problem kenne ich auch!!! Meine erste Idee waren auch Mottenkugeln.....aber zuviel Chemie.
Da viele Bälge schon beim Kauf belastet sind, tauche ich sie einmal in Essig, spüle sie ordentlich aus, trockne sie und ab OHNE!! Tüte in meine Holztruhe.
Ps: Immer ein paar Beutelchen Trockenmittel mit reinlegen!
Meine Truhe kommt in eine grosse Plastikkiste mit Deckel und dazu eine alte Madendose mit einem in Essigessenz-getränkten Schwamm.
Zum Gebrauch einfach vorher einen Tag durchlüften lassen und alles wird gut


----------



## Hakumator (25. Februar 2015)

*AW: Motten in der Bindekiste*

In regelmäßigen Abständen kommt mein organischer Bindekram in eine Tüte und für 2-3 Wochen in die Tiefkühltruhe.
 Den einzigen Befall hatte ich im gekauften Ziegenhaar, das kommt nur aus der Truhe wenn ich es brauche.


----------

